# Picture stutter



## gonzo69 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi,

Has anyone any information or help on a couple of problems.
I am a TiVO owner of only 2 months, and am really impressed with it, but I have started to get a picture and sound "stutter" every couple of minutes. It only lasts maybe a 1/10th sec, but spoils any recording and is really, really, REALLY annoying  . I am not sure when it started to be honest.

I have a NTL Samsung 2100c STB connected to the Tivo (with Mode 0, 512mb Cachecard and a Digiguide link).

It is definitely the TiVO that is the problem. I have tried to isolate it by disconnecting the network, then the TiVO.
I thought it might have been some kind of "heartbeat" from my PC over the network to TiVOWeb, but disconnecting the network makes no difference.

If I disconnect the TiVO, the problem goes away. 

My second problem is as a result of the channel changing issue with the Samsung STB.
I have brought a timer to turn the TiVO off for a couple of minutes, but now find that on reboot, I get no sound from the channels. I know sound is coming through, because I can hear it on the TiVO boot up animation.
If I then close down the TiVO through the menu option, I get the sound back.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lysander (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry, can't help with the stutter, but I think you should put the timer on the Samsung box, not the Tivo to solve the channel change problems.

The stutter may be fixed by this as well, as often a reset of the STB solves the problem.

Reboot the Tivo from the menu, Three thumbs down then enter. Sound will return. Tivo doesn't like being turned off and on.

HTH

James


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Stutter is usually caused by drive problems. 

Do you know what drive(s) you have in the TiVo? You can check by viewing the kernel log via TiVoWeb shortly after a reboot.


----------



## gonzo69 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks Lysander - I'll put the timer on the STB. Was trying to remember the posts from memory, and obviously got it wrong durrrrr

Thanks too BlindLemon. I have just upgraded to a 160Gb drive, 7200 rpm. I looked for a 5400 rpm, but couldn't find a large drive size anywhere. I can't honestly remember if it started straight after this or later.

Looks like it might be a case of putting my original 40 Gb in, as a comparison. Ho hum - not looking forward to that. Thought I had done enough of crawling behind my TV stand etc

Thanks guys


----------



## gonzo69 (Jan 21, 2006)

Actually, I've just had a thought.
When I watch the channel with the TV connected, but through the STB output on the TV, I still get the "stutter".
If I disconnect the TiVO, the stutter stops. Surely the hard drive would only make a difference if watching on the TiVO input, but shouldn't affect watching through the STB input which the aerial is directly into? Or am I totally wrong?


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Advice / confirmation required please.

I have reopened this thread as it best describes my problem, i think, (and to prove i did a search  )

My picture has started to stutter every few minutes on all channels ( Virgin media PACE 4000 box ). Although the sound does not seem effected ( or maybe its to quick to notice the gap in sound ).

It stutters on Tivo and when i press Aux (and get the amber light).

Am i right in thinking that when watching through Aux you get a direct pass through with no interventions. And if so its the PACE box that has finaly give up the ghost after 5 years of faultless service?


PS. I know that i could remove the Tivo from the chain to confirm this but with the Tivo , DVDR , Cable box and surround system there are far to many cables to start pulling away at, and my lovely 42" Plasma is going into the shop on Friday anyway after only 5 months due to lighter strip running top to bottom!

I will use this opertunity to fix whatever needs fixing.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> Stutter on both Tivo and Aux


Almost certainly the Pace box. Is it getting very hot ?.
Try connecting scart from Pace direct to TV
Reboot Pace box if you haven't already done it.
Lastly contact VM for a change of box but be aware that they do not seem to be issuing Pace boxes any more and from previous postings some people have had problems with Tivo controlling the newer boxes.

I still have a Pace 4000 box and heat has been a problem before with mine.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Great, thanks yes i have tried re booting and the problem persists. Yes it does appear to be very hot at the moment.. will try direct to Tv for final confirmation.

With regard to changing box, i read on another web site that Virgin are going to offer the VIP package minus the Sky premium channels for a lowed price. About £60. if this is so I will prob go for that and get the v+ box. BUT i will still use my tivo to manage recordings and daily use and the added functionality of the v+ box as a last resort.

But now would it be better to get them to swap out the faulty box first before attempting to change package to avoid complications?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I have the VIP package complete @ £85 PM and value for money very pleased. VIP would/should give you a V+ box and a standard box.
I use my standard box with the Tivo and V+ for programme conflicts and for the movies as there are no PIN input problems.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

RWILTS said:


> But now would it be better to get them to swap out the faulty box first before attempting to change package to avoid complications?


Your problem sounds like what happened when my 4000 went wobbly, froze and refused to boot - I would get them to replace it before you change your package as ours died completely before the engineer turned up to replace it.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

If you are considering an upgrade in service it may be useful to get it done at the same time as engineer visit to swap box. You should be able to get the upgrade without having to pay any VIP installation charge


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for advice,

have gone ahead and managed to book an engineer visit for Friday morning. Hope to get a straight swop.

To be honest i dont need the V+ service , I have Tivo, and as has been said here before with all the +1 channels and repeats there actualy is seldom a need or desire to record two things at the same time.

High Def output would be nice but as VM dont have any its a bit pointless at the moment.


Will change mind next week


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

If you use the RF out on the Pace box to send to another room be aware that not all the new VM boxes have that option.


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks,

but i am using the dvdr to output the Tivo signal all over the downstairs


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

For those looking for closure on this one,

At 8am today VM man arrived agreed the box was fried and swapped it out for a new PACE 4000  

Tivo working sweet with all the old settings.


----------

